

Ask HN:  A Yep-like app for PC? - mschaecher

Does anyone know of an app like Yep for the PC?  http://yepthat.com/yep/index.html<p>From their site:  "Photos have iPhoto. Music has iTunes. But when it comes to PDFs and other office documents, you're on your own. That is, until now. Now there is Yep and there's no looking back."<p>I tried Calibre but it didn't cut it and bogged down my system.
======
samratjp
Doesn't iTunes support PDFs as well? I remember seeing
[http://lifehacker.com/240447/geek-to-live--organize-your-
pdf...](http://lifehacker.com/240447/geek-to-live--organize-your-pdf-library-
with-itunes)

As about Zotero, I have mixed emotions as well - it's a nice feeder for
Mendeley from firefox. Other than that, not too sure. Also, checkout Mendeley
and this <http://lifehacker.com/tag/document-management/>

Hope that helps. Let us know what you learn :-)

~~~
mschaecher
Thanks for the reply. Lifehacker and my other searching has led me to these
options.

<http://www.debenu.com/benubird/overview.html> <http://www.mendeley.com/>
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/docfetcher/>

Going to try them out starting with Benubird as it looks like it will address
my needs the best. Will report back.

------
_delirium
I've been using Zotero, though I'm still undecided how much I like it (but I
do know know people who love it): <http://www.zotero.org/>

~~~
mschaecher
I dabbled with Zotero for research purposes awhile back, might have to give
the latest version a spin to see if I can bend it to my needs.

I have tons of ebooks, word docs, ppt, PDFs, etc. though, and manually
organizing them would probably(definitely) take too much time.

How are you using Zotero?

